# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Weet er iemand meer over galsteen?

## princesss

ik heb al een jaar last van mijn boven buik en kreeg geregeld aanvallen.
bij de dokter vertelde ze me dat ik een blaasontsteking had waar ik het niet mee eens was. vanmorgen ben ik naar het ziekenhuis gegaan en daar hebben ze me verteld dat ik een galsteen heb en dat ie verwijderd moet worden.
ik ben heel benieuwd hoe dat gaat en hoelang je er nog last van kan hebben .
weet iemand hier meer over laat aub een berichtje achter
groetjes kim

----------


## Lady

Hee Kim ,zie dat je dit een tijd geleden hebt gepost,kan je mij vertellen hoe het nu gaat ,of je al geopereerd bent en of het is meegevallen,mijn man moet binnekort ook geopereerd,Gr Els

----------


## vandenberg1124

Ik weet dat dit een oud bericht, maar ik zou nog steeds een reactie op dit bericht. hoop dat je nu doet het prima. net onderhouden gezonde levensstijl.

----------

